# Failed drivers test twice



## haliebug (Oct 19, 2017)

So I took my first behind the wheel driving test about 2 weeks ago and was driving my papa?s car (which I have never driven before) and failed because i didn?t stop behind the line in a residential but I only had that one thing marked off and that?s a critical driving error. Then I rescheduled and took it again on the 12th and got the same instructor and failed he failed me because when I came to a light I was making a right hand turn and he said I turned in front of on coming traffic but when I was turning their light was still red and again, only that one thing marked off. So now I rescheduled it for the 31st and I?m freaking out because if you fail your test 3 times in you have to get your learners permit again and wait 6 months to take the test again. My family keeps making fun of me and saying that it?s an easy test and they all passed their first time but no one ever wants to take me driving and now I?m freaking out and worried that I won?t be able to drive and I really need to get to work and I can?t afford to keep taking Uber?s and no one in my family can take me because I work 4 am to 9:30 am and it really sucks and I feel like quitting my job because of it and I just don?t know what to do anymore.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Halie. sorry to hear about your struggle. Driving was very difficult for me. I just didn't understand it or get it. I was scared. 

One thing I recommend is take the test in a car you're comfortable with and have driven before. 

Who said stopping over the stop line is a critical error? That shouldn't have been enough to fail the test? 

At a stop light, I try to make sure what colour everyone else's light is before making a turn. It's possible the cars to your left had a red light, but the ones across from you turning left (into the lane you were turning right into) had a green turn arrow. But again, doesn't seem right that he failed you again off this. 

Practice is the best idea, but how can you if your family doesn't want to go with you?


----------



## haliebug (Oct 19, 2017)

That?s what the instructor told me the first time, he waited until we had pulled back into the DMV and then marked it after I had turned the car off and told me that because I stopped after the line I was unable to get my license, even the lady at the desk of the DMV said that wasn?t a fail. I just don?t know what to do. Should I wait until I?ve found someone to practice with or should I go on the 31st and hope for the best ya know?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

haliebug said:


> That?s what the instructor told me the first time, he waited until we had pulled back into the DMV and then marked it after I had turned the car off and told me that because I stopped after the line I was unable to get my license, even the lady at the desk of the DMV said that wasn?t a fail. I just don?t know what to do. Should I wait until I?ve found someone to practice with or should I go on the 31st and hope for the best ya know?


you find a different tester.

Find someone to practice with. You will get more confident each time and things will start clicking.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Your family is just like mine. Douches. I failed my restricted license test 4 times!. I also had a mean instructor twice.. made me cry both times. The best thing you can do it don't be so hard on yourself, just keep trying until you pass. Don't be dishearten, those same people who find the driving test so easy are the same ones who crash their car or get tickets.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you have any friends that can drive with you? It helps to drive often, but it's not always easy to find people.
I failed mine 7 times before I passed. Just so you know you're not alone.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

That is annoying. But once you pass, you never need to take it agiain


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Short skirt , tight top ???? 

Lol 

Seriously now . 
Some instructors are just jerks . 
Better to be over cautious and take your time . And you know what if you have to wait 6 months then it's not the end of the world 6 months in a life time of driving equality to about nothing . It does just suck, that's all .


----------

